# 1000 Yard stare...



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

JAG has been staring at me like this for 20 minutes...


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

He's saying... Dad, get off that silly thing and come play with me!!

too cute.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Sasha's Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Once I looked at that picture, I suddenly felt the need to do his bidding. Woah! GSD Mind Control....


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sasha's Dad said:


> Once I looked at that picture, I suddenly felt the need to do his bidding. Woah! GSD Mind Control....


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

:rofl: he's got that STOP IGNORING ME look down doesnt he?!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> He's saying... Dad, get off that silly thing and come play with me!!
> 
> too cute.


 He was on duty all night. I had hoped he would rest today.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> :rofl: he's got that STOP IGNORING ME look down doesnt he?!


Oh, you have no idea. He can hold a straight face with the best of them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wilbanks17 said:


> Oh, you have no idea. He can hold a straight face with the best of them.


 
lol Shasta seems to take pleasure in giving me a very disapproving stare at least once a day... usually when she's not been let out of her crate soon enough for her in the morning lol.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> lol Shasta seems to take pleasure in giving me a very disapproving stare at least once a day... usually when she's not been let out of her crate soon enough for her in the morning lol.


Thats why I don't use the crate. Jag & Sable both sleep in the floor beside my bed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wilbanks17 said:


> Thats why I don't use the crate. Jag & Sable both sleep in the floor beside my bed.


 
Shasta decides playing at 3am is a good idea still so she's crated at night otherwise she would be let out in the room at night. she hits 10 months old on the 5th.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I cracked up laughing when I saw that picture. My hubby had to see what all the fuss was about, yep seen that look before!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

vat said:


> I cracked up laughing when I saw that picture. My hubby had to see what all the fuss was about, yep seen that look before!


LOL. Haven't we all.


----------

